# Lesser Known Guitar Gods



## dagwood45431 (Aug 12, 2017)

I'll start. Eric Johnson. Make sure you hang around past the first minute. Post your faves. "Lesser known" rules out Page, Beck, Clapton, Hendrix etc. but all else goes -- Jerry Garcia would be totally fair in other words.


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)

And with a few more years under their belts.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 13, 2017)

In no particular order:

Devin Townsend
Brian May
Tony Iommi
Dimebag Darrell
Django Reinhardt
Jorma Kaukonen
John McLaughlin
Jukka Tolonen
Steve Vai (DUH!)
Satch
Petrucci
Mike Keneally
Pat Methany
Michael Angelo Batio






Seriously, I could probably go on for a while with names if I keep digging into my noggin deeper.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 13, 2017)

This is just insane playing.






Meanwhile,

George Lynch
Paul Gilbert


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 13, 2017)

Vince Gill


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 13, 2017)

I've jammed with Vince. He is very, very good.

I've always thought Alex Lifeson was terribly underrated as well as Kim Thayil. They both play unbelievable music, but seldom ever get recognition for it.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 13, 2017)

Dave Mustaine
Marty Friedman
Kirk Hammett
Randy Rhoads
Yngwie "Muh Ego" Malmsteen


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3994361 Vince Gill


If you hadn't put his name at the bottom, there is no way I would have known who he was. I was thinking some sort of record company guy.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 13, 2017)

too larry said:


> If you hadn't put his name at the bottom, there is no way I would have known who he was. I was thinking some sort of record company guy.


Vince gill is crafty as fuck, GLEN CAMPBELL is a virtuoso. Mick Ronson obviously, Marc Bolan, and Pete Hamm, Jeff Lynne, Carlos Alomar., STEVE HOWE is a titan.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 13, 2017)

Roy Clark


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Vince gill is crafty as fuck, GLEN CAMPBELL is a virtuoso. Mick Ronson obviously, Marc Bolan, and Pete Hamm, Jeff Lynne, Carlos Alomar., STEVE HOWE is a titan.


I've listened to a lot of Glen Campbell since he died. I had forgot about all the session work he did. He's on lots of hit records from the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Tstat (Aug 13, 2017)

Jerry Garcia. See you at Lockn'!


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 13, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Roy Clark


I can't fucking believe I forgot about Roy Clarke. That guy was awesome.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 13, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> I can't fucking believe I forgot about Roy Clarke. That guy was awesome.


I always thought he was just a wicked banjo player, because I remember that from the Hee Haw days. A few years ago, I found out he was a guitarist first. Blew my mind...specifically that clip, but his early stuff was pretty wild, too.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 13, 2017)

Sean Costello RIP


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Jerry Garcia. See you at Lockn'!


Not Old and in the Way, but still good stuff.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 14, 2017)

Wes Montgomery ... I had a tape of his that I wore out.






Watch for him to sharpen a note at the end. He knew it, too.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 14, 2017)

How about Django Reinhardt?

That guy played chess on a guitar. Everybody else is playing checkers.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2017)

Too Loud Macleod


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hunter and Wagner anyone? 

No video but two tracks everyone has heard but probably don't know who is playing guitar on them.


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2017)

Funk it up a little


----------



## Wavels (Aug 14, 2017)

This is interesting.
I wanna play.

These guys come to mind.


Duane Allman
Bill Connors
Al Di Meola
Lenny Breau
Jeff Beck
Frank Gambale
Leo Kottke
John Scofield
Pat Martino
Larry Carlton
Alan Holdsworth
Oscar Moore 
George Barnes
John McLaughlin
Frank Zappa
Robert Fripp
Wes Montgomery
Kenny Burrell


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wavels said:


> Alan Holdsworth


Indeed...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 15, 2017)

Frank Gambale


----------



## Wavels (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 15, 2017)

Does a "God" have to play electric?
Hmm?

Leo Kottke


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wavels said:


> Does a "God" have to play electric?


Fck no! Acoustic gods abound and Kottke is a great example! Nice post!


----------



## Wavels (Aug 17, 2017)

Oops, I forgot about this guy.

Julian Lage.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 17, 2017)

Wavels said:


> Oops, I forgot about this guy.
> 
> Julian Lage.


how bout robin trower,most of u to young


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 17, 2017)

Wavels said:


> This is interesting.
> I wanna play.
> 
> These guys come to mind.
> ...


Yeah but half of those aren't "lesser known guitar gods." I'm not trying to be a dick but it's very easy just to list a load of known guitarists.....


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2017)

Lesser known to young folks anyway.


----------



## guycaballero (Aug 18, 2017)

don't forget about Roy


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 18, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Hunter and Wagner anyone?
> 
> No video but two tracks everyone has heard but probably don't know who is playing guitar on them.


omg Steve Hunter is one of the greatest unsung guitar heroes, amazing stuff he did.
I always wanted to know who did that solo in Train - Aerosmith. Incredible. That was Steve.
And Dick Wagners work with Alice Cooper. Both of those guys.
And so little video exist of those two guys unfortunatly.

Leo Kottke amazing, premier acoustic player ever. Wrote the book on fingerstyle
acoustic but theres many others...John Renbourn, Peter Finger....Bert Jansch.

Martin Barre. Jethro Tull. Not a household name but did so much... 











Dick Dale .....

and this chick...


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2017)

Not a guitar, but strings attached.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 18, 2017)

Powerful Trower


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 18, 2017)

Ed King


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 19, 2017)

guycaballero said:


> don't forget about Roy


I was looking for a good Roy vid! Good one.

Danny Gatton.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 19, 2017)

Am I pushing the "lesser known" qualifier? Johnny Winter? Certainly not known like Page, Clapton, Hendrix etc. but my all time favorite guitarist. I liked him when I was a kid and still do. My friends didn't enjoy Johnny. I mostly listened to him alone.


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Am I pushing the "lesser known" qualifier? Johnny Winter? Certainly not known like Page, Clapton, Hendrix etc. but my all time favorite guitarist. I liked him when I was a kid and still do. My friends didn't enjoy Johnny. I mostly listened to him alone.


I saw The Edgar Winter Group with Rick Derringer open for the Allman Brothers in 78-79. They put on a hell of a show. Much better than the Brothers {it was the Cher years} Rick was a real showman with his guitar.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 19, 2017)

Wavels said:


> Robert Fripp


i dont understand how king crimson doesnt get more recognition,my god theyve influenced whole genres imo.i recently found them myself(just heard indiscipline over the past winter,my first by them,so great)i cheated and picked up a greatest hits(only one i could find on itunes) and i can honestly say,after years of working in the trades listening to fm radio,ive never heard them.so cool how their music style evolved with time.think its safe to say a lot of bands were influenced by them.


----------



## Wavels (Aug 19, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Am I pushing the "lesser known" qualifier? Johnny Winter? Certainly not known like Page, Clapton, Hendrix etc. but my all time favorite guitarist. I liked him when I was a kid and still do. My friends didn't enjoy Johnny. I mostly listened to him alone.


Wow, I forgot to mention Johnny Winter.
Oops.
I used to listen to this over and over and over again back in '72, '73.

"People keep asking me, where's your brother?"

Wow.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 19, 2017)

too larry said:


> I saw The Edgar Winter Group with Rick Derringer open for the Allman Brothers in 78-79. They put on a hell of a show. Much better than the Brothers {it was the Cher years} Rick was a real showman with his guitar.


Derringer is a born again christian and Edgar is a Scientologist now. Weird world.


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Derringer is a born again christian and Edgar is a Scientologist now. Weird world.


It's weird seeing any of the old rockers these days. In your mind's eye they are still in their 20's and 30's. I'm a big Deadhead, and watch lots of Dead & Co shows on You Tube. It always shocks me how old Bobbie is.


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2017)

Bobbie's still got some licks. And The Kid is doing alright too.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Aug 19, 2017)

Jim Root and Mick Thomson from Slipknot


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 20, 2017)

And now for something usefully different, all ye' God-lets.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 20, 2017)

Ricky Rouse
http://georgeclinton.com/family/ricardo-ricky-rouse/


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2017)

I was looking for the what are you listening to thread, but came across this one first.

The apple doesn't fall too far from the tree.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## nmibud (Aug 27, 2017)

My first concert at the old IMA in Flint in June 1978 was Journey,Van Halen and Ronnie Montrose with Sammy Hagar


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 27, 2017)

Both of these guys, Guthrie Govan of course but also Michael Casswell
who died untimely less than a year ago. Amazing technique with whammy bar ala Beck.


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 31, 2017)

Of course jimmy but what about Frampton , Stevie Ray Vaughn, or harrison


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 31, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> Of course jimmy but what about Frampton , Stevie Ray Vaughn, or harrison


I love the SRV stuff and I very recently developed a greater appreciation for Harrison's guitar playing after catching the HBO documentary. The solo in Something is eargasm material and his slide playing was so beautiful. No arguments with you on Frampton either.


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 4, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Michael Casswell
> who died untimely less than a year ago. Amazing technique with whammy bar ala Beck.


Now that is worthy of the thread. I vaguely recall his name, but have never heard him. I find it hard to believe that was a standard Fender trem, though.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 13, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Now that is worthy of the thread. I vaguely recall his name, but have never heard him. I find it hard to believe that was a standard Fender trem, though.


Yea. The only reason he wasn't a well known name is that he was mainly a session guitarist
and also did instructional guitar videos.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Sep 13, 2017)

Mike Stern anyone?






Just two dudes playing guitar.






Holy mother of gawd! Eric Johnson AND Mike Stern!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Sep 13, 2017)

This one cracks me up. This is the type of stuff Spinal Tap so lovingly parodied. Todd Rundgren? Who knew? On skills alone, no guitar god, but throw in the climbing up the pyramid thingy and then "falling" off -- def GUITAR GOD! (Not shown but part of this stage show from the 70's? A giant fire breathing dragon and a glass guitar that gets shattered into a pile of shards.)


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 13, 2017)

Slash
Kirk Hammett
Tom Morello


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh Nasty


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 15, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> Oh Nasty


Yah...but does she Djent, like these ladies?


----------



## heckler73 (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh wait...you thought I was done?
Have you heard New Millennium Cyanide Christ played on a shovel?

Well...


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 7, 2017)

*John Abercrombie* (December 16, 1944 – August 22, 2017)





*Howard Roberts*


----------



## tstick (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2019)

Olivier Giraud


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2019)

Voodoo Child





Glenn Tilbrook - busts a solo after the first verse


----------



## tstick (Jan 26, 2019)

I guess my other link went dead. So here....


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2019)

David proves the value of single, well placed and bended notes.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 27, 2019)

Greetings guitar fans...
Not sure if Rick Derringer qualifies. I saw him with the McCoys in Fargo, ND 1966 after their lame hit song "Hang on Sloopy" His guitar playing blew everyone away...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2019)

I dig "Hang On, Sloopy", fwiw.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Greetings guitar fans...
> Not sure if Rick Derringer qualifies. I saw him with the McCoys in Fargo, ND 1966 after their lame hit song "Hang on Sloopy" His guitar playing blew everyone away...


I saw Rick in Dothan Al in the early 80's. Him and the Winter Brothers opened for the Allman Brothers, and out played them by far. Rick had a reflective plate on his guitar, and used it to reflect a spotlight all around the civic center while doing airplane sounds. A real showman.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I dig "Hang On, Sloopy", fwiw.


I have to admit that back then I kinda liked it too. It had that early 60s sensibility about a sexy girl from the wrong side of the tracks. Hell, without girls like Sloopy...none of us horndogs would ever have gotten laid. So hats off to Sloopy oh and to xylophone instrumentals too...



too larry said:


> I saw Rick in Dothan Al in the early 80's. Him and the Winter Brothers opened for the Allman Brothers, and out played them by far. Rick had a reflective plate on his guitar, and used it to reflect a spotlight all around the civic center while doing airplane sounds. A real showman.


I heard that he played with the Winter Bros for awhile. I remember seeing Edgar with his White Trash group but not sure if Derenger was there too. Lucky to remember the event at all!
JD


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

*John Jorgenson





*


----------



## PungentPete (Feb 7, 2019)

Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush..


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 8, 2019)

Junior Brown on his guit-steel.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2019)

"Daddy said 'son, you're gonna drive me to drinkin' "


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2019)

Earl Slick, his Framus, and Orange amp stack.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

The Kim Simmons band. AKA Savoy Brown


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

too larry said:


>


@ 0:35 - heartbreaker alert


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @ 0:35 - heartbreaker alert


She did have that look. Looking at the clothes from that period is a trip. Big changes right around the corner.


----------



## Forbinwasblue (Mar 18, 2019)

I just went through this whole thread and didn’t see Steve Kimock, Trey or Stanley Jordan mentioned. Now they are.


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 18, 2019)

Nuno Bettencourt, the only reason to listen to Extreme


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

Forbinwasblue said:


> I just went through this whole thread and didn’t see Steve Kimock, Trey or Stanley Jordan mentioned. Now they are.


Hard to call Trey Lesser Known, but here he is with Bobbie and Phil.


----------



## Forbinwasblue (Mar 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Hard to call Trey Lesser Known, but here he is with Bobbie and Phil.


I went to the Santa Clara fare thee well shows. I love Trey. Been seeing PH since 98 but I do not like him singing Jerry tunes at all. Better than Mayer but it’s still rough.


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 19, 2019)

RIP Dick Dale, King of the Surf Guitar


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

Forbinwasblue said:


> I went to the Santa Clara fare thee well shows. I love Trey. Been seeing PH since 98 but I do not like him singing Jerry tunes at all. Better than Mayer but it’s still rough.


On paper it seemed like it would turn out well. To me it sounded like he was holding back.

I'm a fan of John. He could keep selling pop but he's out with Dead & Co laying it on the line for 4-5 months a year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## bruno8437 (Apr 12, 2019)

Joe Walsh before the Eagles


----------



## tstick (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Apr 13, 2019)

Apologies if this is redundant but I'd like to nominate Norma Jean Wofford... also Bo if he hasn't already been mentioned.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2019)

Here's how to send an audience home happy. Ladies and germs, the incredible John Jorgenson.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Love the tune from way back on the LP. But how is Jeff Beck a "lesser known" ?


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Love the tune from way back on the LP. But how is Jeff Beck a "lesser known" ?


Pure laziness on my part. It came around on YT and I had to put it somewhere.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2019)

too larry said:


> Pure laziness on my part. It came around on YT and I had to put it somewhere.


Gotcha. I suppose Buck Dharma probably doesn't belong here either.


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

Mick Mars


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

Great in concert back in 87 with skid row.


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

Slash


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

Angus


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

Brian


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 19, 2019)

So many guitarists don't ever get credit


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2019)

More talent in his little finger than you. And me [almost].


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Apr 20, 2019)

Does this count?


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm a Les Paul man but anyone who can play a Strat properly thumbs up.


----------



## medviper (Apr 30, 2019)

*Larry Coryell: Improvisation *
the late great Larry Coryell


----------



## medviper (Apr 30, 2019)

*ROY BUCHANAN *
the late, great Roy Buchanan


----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Gotcha. I suppose Buck Dharma probably doesn't belong here either.


Buck Dharma is the most underrated guitar player there is. He rocks. Fact...






And the pinnacle of his greatness







Bands like these don't exist anymore. I feel so blessed to have lived through the great music of the seventies and eighties. The stuff today just plain sucks.


----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2019)

Michael Schenker

With the Scorpions Lovedrive 1979







MSG with Gary Barden as lead singer. Good times...







And On and On is a classic....


----------



## xtsho (May 4, 2019)

If you have the time. Worth a watch...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)

Steve Stevens


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)

Carl Haasis


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)

When you know you're solo is so hot, you can't wait for a second verse to play it.

Glenn Tilbrook






Playing the same solo on a non cutaway acoustic sans band. Note the full reach @ 1:15.


----------



## medviper (May 12, 2019)

*Grant Green : It Ain't Necessarily So
Grant Green (Guitar) Sonny Clark (Piano) Sam Jones (Bass) Art Blakey (Drums) Blue Note, Rudy Van Gelder Studio, Englewood Cliffs, NJ, January 13, 1962




*


----------



## medviper (May 12, 2019)

Grant Green - Matador
Album: Matador Year: 1964 Label: Blue Note
 Grant Green - guitar McCoy Tyner - piano Bob Cranshaw - bass Elvin Jones - drums


----------



## medviper (May 12, 2019)

*Love for Sale - Joe Pass*
Joe Pass (guitar), Niels-Henning Ørsted Pedersen (bass), Martin Drew (drums)


----------



## Redeye 420 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 25, 2019)

The Mick Taylor years are my favorite. Love in Vain is at the top of the list.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)

Roll a big fatty of Brisco's Carla Olson for this one.


----------



## playallnite (May 26, 2019)

Ry Cooder a musicians musician.


----------



## playallnite (May 26, 2019)

There's a list of the top 100 guitarists and then there's Duane Allman.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2019)

Appearances in this video from Doc Watson, Tony Rice, Earl Scruggs, Chet Atkins and others, that set up Clarence's grand slam at the end.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Appearances in this video from Doc Watson, Tony Rice, Earl Scruggs, Chet Atkins and others, that set up Clarence's grand slam at the end.


Love watching Doc's hands when he plays.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2019)

Johnny Diesel


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

He wasn't 'lesser known' but in fact, as a guitarist, then maybe yes.

Also, why do they keep interrupting the solo with....voices???


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 25, 2019)

Guitar solo begins at 4.38


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2019)

Jeff Pevar


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2020)

Birthday boy James Mankey.

It's hard to turn the ears and eyes away from Johnette, but give it a try. This cat plays all kinds of groovy stuff under the vocals, and a sweet solo to boot.


----------



## The Dawg (May 25, 2020)

While Your Out Enjoying Good Food And Family Today Remember To Give Thanks To Those That Paid Ultimate Sacrifice For Your Freedom


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2020)

The legend that is Earl Slick.


----------



## Moldy (Aug 12, 2020)

I saw Jimmy a couple of times at the Surf Ballroom in Clear Lake, IA. Front row, blowing my ears out with a Fender Twin Reverb. Sometime in the mid to late 60's when he was playing for the Detroit Wheels.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 13, 2020)

Eddie Hazel self-taught guitar god, and Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductee. R.I.P.


----------



## HippieonaHarley (Sep 14, 2020)

Tommy Bolin, and Michael Hedges


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Sep 14, 2020)

HippieonaHarley said:


> Tommy Bolin, and Michael Hedges


Tommy Bolin...............fuck yes! i like his solo stuff better than the rest......


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)

Albert Li

greatest solo ever


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2021)

Pat Thrall


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2021)

Sonny Landreth


----------



## topcat (Apr 7, 2021)

Johnny A


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2021)

Robben Ford


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 20, 2021)

Micheal Hampton


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)

Buck Dharma all day


----------



## xtsho (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Buck Dharma all day


I followed the Dharma articles in the Guitar for the Practicing Musician mags in the 80's and 90's. Good call!


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2021)

Roy Rogers


----------



## xtsho (Apr 30, 2021)

I wouldn't call him a God but the original B52's guitarist did some pretty wild stuff. RIP.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## RynoGrow (May 29, 2021)

Muhammed Suiçmez


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (May 29, 2021)

Know a guy that knows a guy that told me about this guy...
JK Northrup on guitar.


----------



## Retired engineer (May 29, 2021)

One cool dude, two guitars and a bunch of looping pedals. All live, nothing pre-recorded.


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jun 16, 2021)

Oh man there are so many you could list here. I love the hair bands of the 80's the riffs and soaring guitar solos. So many accomplished guitarists that died in obscurity when grunge came on the scene. 

I did get a surprise from an unlikely source a couple years back. While visiting an Amusement Park they were having a free Rick Springfield concert that weekend. My wife was more pleased than I was but I was amazed at what an accomplished guitarist he is. Certainly not in the same conversation as a Randy Rhoades but it was a pleasant surprise. Actually, it was a much better concert than I anticipated. His voice hasnt dropped off with age like many singers from the '80s. And the women geez they were in nympho mode afterward but maybe it was the cheap beer!?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 16, 2021)

Buckethead


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 16, 2021)

Brad Paisley, as strange as it may sound.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 16, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Brad Paisley, as strange as it may sound.


Brad is an amazing guitarist.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jun 19, 2021)

Warren DeMartini
George Lynch
Jake E Lee
Tony "Bruno" Rey
Bill D'Angelo 
Vito Bratta
Joe Satriani
Vivian Campbell 
Reb Beach
Richie Sambora
Carlos Cavazo
C.C. Deville
Matthias Jabs
Akira Takasaki

This list could go on forever....


----------



## RynoGrow (Jun 20, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Warren DeMartini
> George Lynch
> Jake E Lee
> Tony "Bruno" Rey
> ...


thats the first time ive ever heard CC Deville or Richie Sambora be refered to as guitar gods but nice hair metal shredders list bro!


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jun 20, 2021)

RynoGrow said:


> thats the first time ive ever heard CC Deville or Richie Sambora be referred to as guitar gods but nice hair metal shredders list bro!


Well I looked at all-around attributes, Sambora while a great guitarist was an exceptional songwriter, composer and producer. C.C. Deville was an accomplished guitarist (quiet the shredder) and an exceptional performer and showman. Much like Ozzy being called one of the greatest vocalists (when we both know quality wise he didnt have the best voice but his showmanship certainly earns him the mention) Its only too bad that he was accused of stealing music and pretty much left the bright lights of fame in shame after a drug crazed performance followed by a beating by Brett Michaels and subsequent dismissal from Poison. He probably never felt a thing he was so coked up....lol. So yes CC is probably less worthy of being on that list but seeing him in person when he was young he was quite the performer. That list was just off the top of my head and there are quite a few unmentioned that would be far more qualified than these two though.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## The Dawg (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## The Dawg (Aug 21, 2021)

Warning It Get Nasty At 3 Minutes and 30 Seconds In


----------



## lusidghost (Aug 21, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> The Kim Simmons band. AKA Savoy Brown


My dad had a few of their albums that I came across while digging and I got really into in my early twenties. I really liked the album Street Corner Talking. I've never met anyone who has heard of them.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> My dad had a few of their albums that I came across while digging and I got really into in my early twenties. I really liked the album Street Corner Talking. I've never met anyone who has heard of them.


You must not hang around senior citizen homes.  We be jammin'.


----------



## FrankWhite41 (Aug 21, 2021)

Bill Clinton


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 22, 2021)

The Dawg said:


>


That is so good !!! That funk hits !!


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 27, 2021)

Maybe not lesser known.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Dave LaRue w/ Steve Morse. Morse probably netter well known to most. LaRue is a monster.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)




----------

